# This is why you should limit the number of Lyft lines you do



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

That's a "Lyft Longhauling Badge"

Good job. Hope it was high PT.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Better grammar than most Lyft riders.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Screw 'em, you get what you pay for.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Pulledclear said:


> Better grammar than most Lyft riders.


Lol


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 235186


Take 'em for a ride cowboy!!! Yeehaww!!!


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

The number of Lyft lines you do should be zero point zero.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ski Free said:


> The number of *BASE RATE *Lyft lines you do should be zero point zero.


FIFY. 400% PT Line I'll take all day long


----------



## Brr1986 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ski Free said:


> The number of Lyft lines you do should be zero point zero.


What if your on a ride and get a ride automatically added ?? Is there a way to avoid Lyft Line in that sense ?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

And you didn't get flagged for navigation? Wow, you are my hero....


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Brr1986 said:


> What if your on a ride and get a ride automatically added ?? Is there a way to avoid Lyft Line in that sense ?


Tap on the added profile and decline the ride. Just remember a regular Lyft (not a line ride) may have been added to your queue.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Illiterate adults, a travesty .


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Y0d4 said:


> View attachment 235772


I prefer quarterbacks.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Ghwwe72 said:


> View attachment 235814


You were supposed to be supportive, you shouldn't charge him for the ride, in fact, you should ask the passenger if he needs any money.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> View attachment 235814


This is what gets me about these companies. You file for a cleaning fee and they still get to rate you. I would be calling Lyft on that one myself. Sure they are gonna BS me and tell me they will take it off my ratings, but my anger would be satiated by cussing at the support personnel.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

jlong105 said:


> This is what gets me about these companies. You file for a cleaning fee and they still get to rate you. I would be calling Lyft on that one myself. Sure they are gonna BS me and tell me they will take it off my ratings, but my anger would be satiated by cussing at the support personnel.


I'll take the hit on my rating to get paid the cleaning fee, but I agree that rating should not count!


----------



## Brr1986 (Oct 24, 2015)

New2This said:


> FIFY. 400% PT Line I'll take all day long
> 
> View attachment 235245


Is prime time basically surge ??


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Brr1986 said:


> Is prime time basically surge ??


It's Lyft's name for it but yes


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Y0d4 said:


> View attachment 235772


This pax obviously slept through their spelling lessons. They gave you 4 stars and complained about "withcing lanes" and reckless driving but rated you good in SAFETY AND NAVIGATION ????


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Brr1986 said:


> Is prime time basically surge ??


Yes 100% primetime is 2x.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Y0d4 said:


> View attachment 235772


Oh, man...you were withcing lanes? How could you...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Also if Lyft "shared" is like Uber pool, pax are specifically informed that they may NOT try to alter the route the driver takes; this is because the route provided is supposed to increase the chances of adding more pax along said route. If the driver CHOOSES to alter the route, that's his prerogative, but pax don't get any say in the route taken during a Pool ride.

God, who do these entitled, pushy, obnoxious-as-Hell pax think they are? They want a Limo ride for mere PENNIES but they also want to retain control over where the driver drives and to that end, who the driver picks up? Just...NO! 

OP, if I were you, I'd write to lyft and tell them to remove that comment and bad rating since it was a Lyft LINE and pax doesn't get any say in the LINE/SHARED route since altering it could reduce YOUR earnings. 

Also, when line/shared/pool pax try to tell drivers where to go, drivers need to retort with "unfortunately on Pool/Shared rides, I have to stick to the GPS route as it will effect my earnings if I go off track and lose potential additional riders that would be available on the original route."

I truly despise these entitled BRATS!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Also if Lyft "shared" is like Uber pool, pax are specifically informed that they may NOT try to alter the route the driver takes; this is because the route provided is supposed to increase the chances of adding more pax along said route. If the driver CHOOSES to alter the route, that's his prerogative, but pax don't get any say in the route taken during a Pool ride.
> 
> God, who do these entitled, pushy, obnoxious-as-Hell pax think they are? They want a Limo ride for mere PENNIES but they also want to retain control over where the driver drives and to that end, who the driver picks up? Just...NO!
> 
> ...


__________________

In the Lyft shared ride - no changes may be made by paxs.

In the two paxs trips shown, I don't see where it states they are SHARED trips. If a regular trip, I would go the way the paxs wishes to go. If you do not, they will ***** the entire trip and give you a bad rating. They are paying, go their way. I put conditions, however, - example - the trip DOES NOT take me to a 4-6-8 lane intersection without a stoplight and expect me to turn left or cross. If it happens , my GPS takes over. If they complain -- I stop the car and OUT !!!!


----------



## SamoanGyal (Nov 20, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> This is what gets me about these companies. You file for a cleaning fee and they still get to rate you. I would be calling Lyft on that one myself. Sure they are gonna BS me and tell me they will take it off my ratings, but my anger would be satiated by cussing at the support personnel.


A couple weeks ago a lady decided to put her face on in my back seat while I drove her from Long Beach to Santa Monica... she was my last ride and spilled nail polish on my leather seats everywhere... I took pictures tried using soap and water and it wasn't budging... sent in the photos and they tried to only give me 25.00... I responded back "Where am I supposed to clean my back seat for 25.00, google said NOT to use nail polish remover on the leather seats, what does lyft suggest for 25.00" They quickly gave me another 100.00. I had an alcohol swob and got it up after trying EVERYTHING ON MY GREY LEATHER seats


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SamoanGyal said:


> A couple weeks ago a lady decided to put her face on in my back seat while I drove her from Long Beach to Santa Monica... she was my last ride and spilled nail polish on my leather seats everywhere... I took pictures tried using soap and water and it wasn't budging... sent in the photos and they tried to only give me 25.00... I responded back "Where am I supposed to clean my back seat for 25.00, google said NOT to use nail polish remover on the leather seats, what does lyft suggest for 25.00" They quickly gave me another 100.00. I had an alcohol swob and got it up after trying EVERYTHING ON MY GREY LEATHER seats


__________
Interesting that alcohol did not damage the seats but fingernail polish remover ( Acetone) would.


----------

